# OTA Update.zip dump (A310_02_0039_0086_US)



## photonmedia (Nov 8, 2011)

Over the weekend I got prompted to install an OTA update on my rooted Thinkpad Tablet. I have not yet installed it for fear of losing root (it mentions that it will factory reset the device in the process). I'm posting it here for any Devs that want to have a crack at it. It looks like it includes new Battery Firmware as well as "recovery-from-boot" and "install-recovery.sh" files.

I manually applied the build.prop.p file on my desktop and am posting the new build.prop generated by this update. It looks like it is an update to ThinkPadTablet_A310_02_0039_0086_US. (Android 3.1)

I should point out that this is a US, 16GB, Wifi-only model.

Graphic describing the changes in this OTA:









Download the update.zip:
http://www.2shared.c...fbt/update.html


----------

